# Bandsaw blade group buy?



## MesquiteMan (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone interested in another bandsaw blade group buy?  I did the last bandsaw blade group buy in March 2010.  You can see how it worked by visiting this thread...http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59444&highlight=bandsaw+blade

The blades are Lenox blades and the discount will be 25% off the prices shown.  You can review prices and availability at http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html

If there is enough interest, I will take this on again.  It is a real PITA but the discount is pretty good on some great blades.  Let me know if you are interested and if enough folks are willing to participate, I will post a new thread with the details.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jul 2, 2011)

well I already have a couple of blades but I need 111" and I wonder if there are others that need similar size.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be interested in  4 blades


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 3, 2011)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> well I already have a couple of blades but I need 111" and I wonder if there are others that need similar size.



It does not matter the size.  They will make any size you want and each blade counts towards the 30 needed for the best discount.  In other words, if I buy 5 142" blades and you buy 5 11" blades, that is 10 blades towards the 30 required.


----------



## designer (Jul 3, 2011)

Since I can mix and match, I would be interested in 4 blades myself.


----------



## ElMostro (Jul 3, 2011)

Curtis, I am in for 10 blades.
Eugene


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 3, 2011)

I think i would be in for 4 of them


----------



## Dana Fish (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm interested in 2 of them.


----------



## Monty (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in for 5 blades.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd be interested in  4 blades


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would be in for 4 blades!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 3, 2011)

OK guys, looks like with just the folks that have replied here, we have over 30 blades possible.  I will post a new thread with the details.


----------

